#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Mains Paper 2 Exam Details

## akki343

JEE Mains Paper 2 is conducted by CBSE for the admission of candidates in B.Arch and B.Planning courses. JEE B.Arch Entrance Exams are held in the month of April every year.

There are around 350 Architecture colleges all over India that provide admissions to architecture aspirants to undergraduate courses in Architecture and Planning. Some institutes like IITs, NITs and other institutes admit students to B. Arch. and B.Planning courses through JEE Exam.

JEE Mains Paper 2 contains 3 parts: mathematics, aptitude test and drawing test. Total of 82 questions will be asked which carries 390 marks. Each correct answer will give 4 marks and 2 drawing questions contains total 70 marks and ¼ mark for that question will be deducted for each incorrect answer. Duration for the exam will be 3 hours and exam is conducted in offline mode only.

*Eligibility Criteria for JEE Mains Paper 2
*
*Age Limit*- Only those Candidates whose date of birth falls on or after October 01, 1992 are eligible for JEE Mains Paper 2.
In case of Scheduled Caste ( SC ), Scheduled Tribe ( ST ) and Persons with Disabilities ( PwD ) candidates, upper age limit is relaxable by five years.

*Year Of Passing Qualifying Examination (QE)* - Only those candidates who have passed their Class XII Exam / other qualifying examination in 2015 or 2016; or those who are appearing in their Class 12th Exam or any other qualifying examination in 2017 are eligible to appear in JEE Main B.Arch (Paper 2) - 2017.

*Number of Subjects in the Qualifying Examination (QE)* - Only those candidates who have taken at least five subjects in Class XII Exam / other qualifying examination are eligible to appear in JEE Main B.Arch (Paper 2) - 2017.

*Number Of Attempts* - The Number Of Attempts which a candidate can avail at JEE Main B.Arch (Paper 2) shall be limited to three.





  Similar Threads: JEE Advanced 2018 Exam Details MU continous beam details semester exam previous year question paper download pdf JEE Advanced 2013 exam date & exam details JEE Mains 2013 exam date & exam details

----------

